# Using Siser EasyWeed on a Polyester mesh jersey



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have a customer that is wanting a white logo on a red polyester football jersey. It is going to be their uniform for their sports bar. I plan on using Siser EasyWeed because I have found that to be the best for what I'm looking to do and the best price point, however, I'm not sure exactly which vinyl to get because of the mesh. I was originally thinking the EasyWeed stretch, but I'm wondering if there is something different that I should use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Either one will work just fine.


----------



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

The holes in the mesh won't be an issue with the stretch vinyl?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No, I have used both many times


----------



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

Awesome. Thank you for your help!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Your welcome, good luck!


----------

